# very interested in breeding



## Michaeljames (Jan 14, 2005)

I've been a member here for a bit now and I am starting to find the idea of breeding very interesting. I have alot of saving and researching to do before I can do it but a few questions I have off the bat is 
1) alot of fish have to be paired off and separated from other fish to avoiding aggression and eating of eggs, this is not the case with p's? 
2) how soon do you have to remove the eggs/fry from theyre parent tank? 
3)how many eggs per hatch or hatches per year can be expected from a mature RB or caribe
4) I understand caribe breeding is not easy by any stretch, what conditions cause it to be much harder than RBP's? 
5)do caribehave the same age/size requirments for breeding?
I've decided that if this is somthing I'm interested in than I am going to have to get breeding experience with other (easier) fish first while I gather equipment so I've begun trying to breed my cons (I understand its not hard) and we'll see where that takes me

thanx in advance for your intelligent replies


----------

